# TO-35 Stuck in 1st Gear



## SugarTractor

Not the first time, but now it won't come out. Tranny stuck in first gear. Quick fix, ideas, suggestions? What do I do now?

Operates forward in either Hi or Lo Range, but simply cannot get out of 1st Gear. In the middle of Potato Harvest now.

'56 Ferguson TO-35, 3Speed, Hi-Lo Range Transmission

-WaltZ
Google: IHartHarvest


----------



## Maggie59TO35

*stuck in first*

My 59 TO35 was stuck in first also. My problem was the small springs that push down on the retaining pins that hold the selector in gear. The springs had deteriorated and would not allow the pin to release.
Problem solved by removing top of transmission case including steering column. (It can be done w/o removing hood and gas tank but not easily.)
Aftermarket springs were much stiffer but functioned with a little effort.
Aftermarket retaining pins were too large so make sure they are identical to yours before you buy.


----------



## Maggie59TO35

Same problem with '59 TO-35. Springs that push down on retaining pins that keep selector in gear were rusted away and jammed up the pin.


----------



## SugarTractor

Found this - not exactly the same, but moved/slide the "slider shaft", and then jiggled the gear selecter, and it came back in. Works OK now, again. Always seams to happen, facing downgrade for me.
-------------------------------
Boss Hog 
03-14-2005 05:49:28
63.252.13.31

Re: TO-35 stuck in 1st gear in reply to Scout 2, 03-14-2005 05:29:25
From Big Dean's website:
AOL Lifestream : Login

"Pull your filler plug for the transmission look inside you will see a big gear. 

Find a level spot shut off the tractor. Push the clutch down & put the high low shifter in neutral to relieve any pressure that might be on the gears. 

With a long screwdriver or a small pry bar pry the big gear forward if it is hung in reverse. Pry it back if it is hung in first gear. If you happen to go to far it will go in the other gear. You need to get it in the center. 

You should be able to feel the detent balls pop in the grooves in the shift rail as you move the gear. Through the years I have probably unstuck at least a 1000 of them this way. 

It is a common problem on the Massey tractors after they get a little wear on them" 
---------------------------
-WZ


----------



## maxwell99

when you get it unstuck,

be sure you do not lift up on the gear shift when you change gears.

some of us do this as a habit, but these old tractor are worn so you must handle them with ease. 

if anything press down on the lever when shifting. 

so far knock on wood, mine has not done this in about 20 years.
once i learned the trick.

be sure you are using GL-1 oil in the transmission, others will say you can use other oils for the hyd system, but your transmission has copper bushings and the GL-1 was made to give these bushings the proper lube.

good luck,


----------

